# [A] Neubeginn in kleiner Gruppe



## Neha (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
nach einigen Wochen die ich nun nicht gespielt hab kamen mir einige Gedanken wie ich wieder loslegen möchte. Ich will hier einfach mal die Idee vorstellen, möglicherweise ist das ganze ja überhaut nur Mumpitz, möglicherweise gibts Interessierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll sich hier um einen Neustart handeln, sprich ein Rerollen auf einem noch unbekannten PvE Realm auf Seiten der Allianz. Wieso PvE? Nunja, das Leveln dort is ganz einfach angenehmer ... PvP findet sowieso nurnoch in den BGs statt, also gibt es keine Gründe die wirklich für einen PvP-Realm sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rerollen heisst für mich, keine Chars transferieren sondern wirklich komplett bei Level1 anfangen. So sind alle auf einem recht gleichen stand, niemand wird angefleht andere zu ziehen (größte Krankheit des Spiels). Wir wollen uns so verhalten wie auf einem komplett neuen Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint der Spinner mit "kleiner Gruppe" ?
Ich stelle mir unter klein eine überschaubare größe von 10-15 Leuten vor, zumindest für den Anfang. Das hat besonders beim Kennenlernen einige Vorteile, es ist etwas persönlicher, niemand geht in der Masse unter. So entsteht möglicherweise direkt mehr Spielspass als bei einer großen Massengilde.
Ein späterer Ausbau ist natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen, für den Anfang sollte es aber erstmal nicht gesprengt werden.

Was sollen die Ziele sein ?
Zu allererst mal Spielspass, kein Hardcoreleveln. Als Ziel peile ich das Addon an welches wohl erst Ende des Jahres zu erwarten ist. Es ist also massig Zeit da.
Ziele dort sind natürlich Raids soweit möglich, also besonders 10er. Hier sehr ungezwungen, keine DKP, alles nach Absprache. Alles auf einer freundschaftlichen Ebene gehalten, der Spielspass zählt.
Was mich dazu besonders interessiert ist der PvP-Aspekt der Arenen, hier soll es dann auch eine möglichkeit geben sofern die Lust vorhanden ist.

Wer soll sich angesprochen fühlen ?
Jeder der zuerstmal Lust hat auf Allianzseite zu spielen. Es ist dabei völlige nebensache ob viel oder wenig/keine Erfahrung vorhanden ist solang ihr lernfähig seid und Tipps nicht abprallen lasst. Ich lerne genau so dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ihr die Wunschklasse nochnie gespielt habt ist das kein Thema.
Es bietet sich besonders für Gelegenheitsspieler an die dennoch Ambitionen haben zumindest Kleinigkeiten zu erreichen, seis eine bestimmte Areanwertung oder eben eine geclearte 10er Instanz. Auch ist es natürlich von Vorteil gern in einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen, ich denke das Gruppenspiel macht einen riesen Aspekt in diesem Spiel aus und trägt ungemein zum Spass bei.
Da ich selbst in Schichtarbeit gefangen bin spreche ich damit auch andere Schichtarbeiter/innen an. Sollte es in der Woche zu großen Unterschieden kommen was die Spielzeiten angeht wird einfach am WE ein Termin eingerichtet an dem viele können um dann gemeinsam Dinge zu unternehmen, seis PvP oder ein paar Instanzen. Niemand wird allein gelassen ausser er/sie will es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer soll sich NICHT Angesprochen fühlen ?
Wenn ihr super schnell Leveln wollt, besser Vorgestern als Übermorgen raiden wollt, euch für absolute Prospieler haltet ist das ganze hier nix für euch. Ihr wärt in anderen Gildenformaten sehr viel besser aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was steht schon fest ?
Abgesehen davon, dass es ein PvE-Realm wird und das wir Allianz spielen wollen noch garnix. Ich möchte hier nur vorab schauen ob überhaupt Interesse besteht. Sollten sich genug Leute melden wird der Rest ausdiskutiert, sprich welcher Realm, welcher Gildenname und die Startzeit des ganzen Projektes. Auch die Klassenverteilung wird dann angeschaut, als richtmarke kann man sagen "Von jeder Klasse 2" ... aber wie gesagt, das schauen wir dann gemeinsam an.


So, soviel von mir ... wie könnt ihr mich nun erreichen ? Am besten per ICQ, 84823442 ist meine Nummer. Wenn ihr mich Adden solltest gebt bitte bei dem Authorisieren-Blabla dort an das ihr mich aus diesem Thread hier habt da ich meist einfach wegklicke wenn ich vorher nicht weiss warum mich die jenige Person adden möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt mir dort gerne Fragen und Anregungen zukommen lassen. Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch einfach in diesem Thread hier melden und fragen, alles kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke fürs Lesen und vielleicht bis bald


----------



## Serephit (10. April 2008)

Hi, 
das hört sich doch ganz gut an was du da erzählst. Also Allianz und PVE ist ok.
Wir sollten aber auch alle die gleiche Rasse haben.
Ich würde als lvl 1 Krieger mitmachen.

Hoffe es finden sich noch mehr Spieler


----------



## Rush Hour (11. April 2008)

Stehe voll und ganz hinter dieser Sache udn wäre auch bereit dich bei der Leitung zu unterstützen


----------



## Nepheriti (11. April 2008)

Tolle Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die gleiche Klasse betrifft könnte sich das ziemlich einschränkend auswirken, da man ja dann auch Druiden und Schamanen braucht und die gibt es bekanntlich nur bei den Nachtelfen bzw. Draenei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke es gibt sicher einige Interessenten, aber die Problematik sehe ich eher im ICQ, da dies nicht jedermanns Sache ist (also meine ist es halt nicht *gg*)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Miss Nyckita (11. April 2008)

Hallo Neha,

also die Idee hört sich doch ganz gut an! 
Interesse besteht von meiner Seite auch - sonst würde ich hier kaum antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haben sich denn schon genug Leute gemeldet - oder wird noch gesucht?
Steht der Server denn schon fest?

Grüßle
Miss Nyckita

PS: Ich wäre gern als Magier dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neha (11. April 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...55100&sid=3

da es unheimlich schwer ist mehrere foren synchron aktuell zu halten hab ich mich auf das offizielle beschränkt. dort stehen die neusten sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überrascht mich das es doch so gut ankommt ...


----------



## Serephit (11. April 2008)

Ich schlage den Server: Die silberne Hand vor. (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Neha (11. April 2008)

http://neuanfang-allianz.foren-city.de/

Nicht das ich spammen will, aber ich bitte euch euch dort im Forum zu registrieren und im "Bewerbungsforum" einen Thread zu eröffnen wenn ihr mitmachen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll nur dazu dienen damit wir einen Überblick bekommen wieviele Leute wird derzeit sind. Und damit wir uns schonmal ein ganz wenig kennelernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Freischalten nun automatisch

PPS: Da jetzt ein Forum vorhanden ist indem man Diskutieren kann wollen wir Dinge wie den Gilennamen dort besprechen, einen genauen Termin für den Sart besrpechen wir auch dort. Überlest daher das von mir gesagt weiter oben im Thread.

PPPS: Der Realm steht fest, hab ich ganz Spontan entschieden. Nicht weil ich der "Führer" sein will, vielmehr wirds bei jedem Realm Leute geben die Gründe dagegen haben werden. Daher habe ich diese Entscheidung allein in die Hand genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rush Hour (11. April 2008)

Jungs & Mädels gogogogogo               http://neuanfang-allianz.foren-city.de/

                                              ANMELDEN UND BEWERBEN


----------



## Neha (12. April 2008)

Bitte nicht vom Begriff "Bewerben" abschrecken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Name "Vorstellen" würde es besser treffen, um mehr geht es nicht.
Bewerben tu ich mich für arbeit, nicht für ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rush Hour (12. April 2008)

Neha schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vom Begriff "Bewerben" abschrecken lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast aj recht neha xD


----------



## Tikume (12. April 2008)

Ihr solltet euch jedoch mal überlegen wie ihr die Probleme handlen wollt. Es wird in jedem Fall so sein dass die Leute unterschiedlich schnell leveln und die Schere bald auseinanderklaffen wird.


----------



## Neha (12. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch jedoch mal überlegen wie ihr die Probleme handlen wollt. Es wird in jedem Fall so sein dass die Leute unterschiedlich schnell leveln und die Schere bald auseinanderklaffen wird.



Klar wird es Probleme geben, die gibt es überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und klar wird es zu Levelunterschieden kommen ... allerdings lege ich das ins Ermessen der jeweiligen Leute. Es ist doch so das jemand der schnell vorrauslevelt früher oder später mehr oder ausgegrenzt da steht da niemand in seinem Levelbereich ist und er somit zwangsweise allein/random spielen muss.
Genau so werden Leute Probleme haben die pro Monat nur ein Level schaffen ums mal überspitzt zu sagen. Oder eben Twinks die selten gespielt werden, die wir aber garnicht wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bei "uns" spielen will sollte eben mehr oder weniger dazwischen stehen, jemand der in 3 Wochen 70 sein will ist genau so falsch wie ein Twink der alle 4 Wochen für eine Stunde gespielt wird. Diese Leute werden ganz einfach nicht ihr Glück in diesem Projekt finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um erlich zu sein, ich bin mir drüber im klaren das Anfangs sicher ein mehr oder weniger reger Wechsel von Leuten anstehen wird, das ist bei solchen Sachen immer so. Entweder merken die Leute nach ein paar Leveln das das Spiel doch mist is, oder sie wollen doch ihren alten Char weiter spielen oder oder oder ... auch das lässt sich garnicht verhindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher wird auf Probleme reagiert wenn sie auftreten da viel zu viel unvorhersehbar ist, wer weiss, nachher steh ich am Ende allein auf dem Realm weil doch niemand mehr will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neha (12. April 2008)

Derzeit sind wir zusammen 10 Leute ... da ich aber weiss das mit Schwund zu rechnen ist (aus vielen Gründen) könnt ihr euch gern weiter anmelden. Die 10-15 Leute aus den Anfangspost beziehen sich auf die festen Leute die sich dann nach einiger Zeit natürlich herrauskristallisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vell (12. April 2008)

welcher server wirds denn nun werden?


----------



## Neha (12. April 2008)

Der Realm wird kurz vor Start bekannt gegebenm hat einfach den Grund das sonst Leute sofort anfangen zu spielen und beim eigentlichen Start schon Level 30 oder so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre nicht der Sinn.
Er wird aber soweit im Vorraus veröffentlich das die Leute den Char schon erstellen können um ein wenig zu spielen, angepeilt hab ich da das bis zum Start bis Level 10 gespielt werden "darf" (das Wort darf mag ich net, alles freiwillig), damit wir beim Start zumindest alle gleich sind. Und 10 is nicht die Welt.
Über die Startzeit diskutieren wir derzeit, wird wohl auf die kommende Woche fallen.

Der Realmpool wird allerdings Sturmangriff werden ... also einer der neueren Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei neu sehr Relativ ist.


----------



## Rush Hour (12. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Neha (12. April 2008)

so, Start ist Montag 18 Uhr, wenn Leute dort nicht können werden sie eingeladen sobald sie halt da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realm wird Shattrath werden, morgen kann also schon angespielt werden, aber bitte erstmal nur bis lvl 10.


----------



## Saturos1988 (13. April 2008)

Neha schrieb:


> so, Start ist Montag 18 Uhr, wenn Leute dort nicht können werden sie eingeladen sobald sie halt da sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey das Projekt klingt wirklich interessant! Ich finde du hast mit diesem Grundgedanken wirklich die "Krankheit" des Spiels erfasst, denn es ist einfach so ... viele Gilden haben einfach das Problem des großen Levelunterschieds und so hat man am "Ende" (lvl 70) leider Mangel an bestimmten Klassen. Wir zum Beispiel (auf Gul'dan) haben in unserer Gilde derzeit einen großen Heilermangel, was bei 140 Membern (twinks mitgerechnet) so etwa 2-3 Healer haben, die verständlicherweise immer ausgebucht sind. Nun wollen wir 2 Kara-Stammgruppen bilden, jedoch gehts ohne Healer schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Somit renne ich (als einer von mehreren Offizieren in der Gilde) in den Hauptstädten rum und poste mein Heal/Tank-Such-Makro in der Hoffnung dass man so an Leute herankommt.

Da ich auf Shattrath meinen allerersten char hatte, hab ich gedacht ich schreibe einfach mal meinen senf dazu! Ich wünsche euch viel erfolg bei dem Konzept!

mfg


----------

